# Hydroh100i v2 & Temperaturen



## B-Cherry (14. Oktober 2019)

Hallo liebes PCGH Forum,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem ich mich gerne an euch wenden würde.

Mein Setup:
i7 9700k - nicht OC
2x 8GB RAM Kingston
GTX 1060 6 GB
ROG Strix z390-E Gaming
h100i v2 und 3 Gehäuselüfter (1 Jahr alt)
Fractal define r6 - Gehäuse



Spoiler



Frontside - 
1 und 2 = Fractal standard Lüfter
Luft in das Gehäuse blasen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler



Radiator + Backside
3 und 4 blasen Luft aus dem Gehäuße



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Problem:

Seid 3 Tagen habe ich das schwankende Problem meiner CPU Temperatur. Einmal liegt diese im Idle bei 40° und wird beim spielen dann meist zwischen 60-70° warm. (CS:GO, Tom Clancys Ghost Recon Wildlands, Rainbow6 alles auf High in den spielen)
Nach einem Neustart dann zeitweise das Problem im Idle schon 55° oder mehr und bei spielen bis zu 100° wo die Leistung auch abnimmt. Diese Schwankungen sind einmal vorhanden dann wieder nicht.
Mir ist aufgefallen das von der WaKü ein Schlauch dann meist sehr warm ist und einer der beiden eher kalt. Zusätzlich ist heute noch dazugekommen, das die CPU im Idle auf ca. 60° gestanden ist, die Lüfter schon höhere RPM hatten aber der Radiator eigentlich ziemlich kalt blieb. Liege ich richtig das eventuell ein Knick in der Leitung ist? Wärmeleitpaste hab ich schon neu aufgetragen und Kühler neu auf die CPU gesetzt.

Wenn nicht würde ich euch um Ideen bitten woran das noch liegen könnte. 

Danke und liebe Grüße!


----------



## Fahal (14. Oktober 2019)

Hey B-Cherry, 

wie sieht es den mit der Pumpe aus. Ist die am Pump-Header angeschlossen und mit wieviel Umdrehungen läuft die?

Hab das schon überlesen mit dem wie alt die AIO ist.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Oktober 2019)

Mit Idle hat es auch damit zu tun wie dein Energiesparern eingestellt ist und ob der Prozessor sich herunter takten kann. Daher ist Idle jetzt nicht so relevant. Innerhalb von Spielen ist es was anderes und hier vermute ich auch das Zeitweise deine Pumpe nicht läuft. Daher mal die Drehzahl der Pumpe mit beachten und mal fühlen ob die Pumpe läuft. Die Pumpe sollte auch nicht geregelt werden, die kann immer mit voller Drehzahl laufen.

Das alter der AIO spielt hier auch ein Rolle, da hier auch ein Radiator aus ALU verbaut ist.
Könnte ggf. auch so sehen: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)

Aber deine Fehlerbeschreibung deutet eher auf eine nicht laufende Pumpe hin.


----------



## B-Cherry (15. Oktober 2019)

Fahal schrieb:


> wie sieht es den mit der Pumpe aus. Ist die am Pump-Header angeschlossen und mit wieviel Umdrehungen läuft die?



Pumpe ist dieses mal auf dem CPU Fan Header angeschlossen. So steht es auch im Handbuch von der AIO. Läuft ca. 1400-1600 RPM. Wenn ich die Hand auf die Pumpe lege, spüre ich ein leichtes vibrieren.




IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit Idle hat es auch damit zu tun wie dein Energiesparern eingestellt ist und ob der Prozessor sich herunter takten kann. Daher ist Idle jetzt nicht so relevant. Innerhalb von Spielen ist es was anderes und hier vermute ich auch das Zeitweise deine Pumpe nicht läuft. Daher mal die Drehzahl der Pumpe mit beachten und mal fühlen ob die Pumpe läuft. Die Pumpe sollte auch nicht geregelt werden, die kann immer mit voller Drehzahl laufen.
> 
> Das alter der AIO spielt hier auch ein Rolle, da hier auch ein Radiator aus ALU verbaut
> Aber deine Fehlerbeschreibung deutet eher auf eine nicht laufende Pumpe hin.



Danke für deinen Input. Wie kann ich denn genau feststellen ob die Pumpe läuft? 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## IICARUS (15. Oktober 2019)

Wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft bekommst keine Drehzahl angezeigt und du kannst auch keine Vibration spüren.
Es kann durchaus sein das sie nach dem Rechner start nicht mit anläuft. Ansonsten würde man es auch mit einem Durchflusssensor ersehen können, aber sowas hat die AIO nicht verbaut.

Mögliche Ursachen können halt Verunreinigungen sein die sich im Kühler abgesetzt haben und ggf. auch die Pumpe blockieren. Das ganze kann aber ohne zu zerlegen nicht festgestellt werden und dann müsste die AIO auch wieder aufwendig neu befüllt werden. Wie weit das ganze auch bei einer Corsair AIO möglich ist kann ich dir mangelnd Kenntnisse zu dieser AIO nicht sagen.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (15. Oktober 2019)

In der Corsair SW kann man einstellen, ob die Lüfter am Radiator stehen bleiben sollen oder dauerhaft an sind. Bitte mal prüfen, nicht das deine Lüfter am Radiator nicht laufen. Schau mal ins BIOS. Vielleicht findest du irgendwelche vermurksten Einstellungen am Pumpenausgang.
Bei meiner H115i pro kann ich die Pumpendrehzahl ändern. Bitte mal prüfen ob du einen Unterschied bei veränderten Einstellungen feststellen kannst.

Das ein Schlauch warm und einer kalt bleibt, liegt in der Natur der Sache. Das warme Wasser kommt von der CPU und geht in den Radiator. Dort kommt es zum Wärmeaustausch und wird dann kühl wieder zur CPU geleitet.

Wenn Du schon dabei bist, prüf doch dann auch die Wassertemperatur. Das wird dir alles in der Corsair Link software angezeigt.

grüße


----------



## B-Cherry (15. Oktober 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mögliche Ursachen können halt Verunreinigungen sein die sich im Kühler abgesetzt haben und ggf. auch die Pumpe blockieren. Das ganze kann aber ohne zu zerlegen nicht festgestellt werden und dann müsste die AIO auch wieder aufwendig neu befüllt werden. Wie weit das ganze auch bei einer Corsair AIO möglich ist kann ich dir mangelnd Kenntnisse zu dieser AIO nicht sagen.



Ok also das zerlegen würde ich mir gerne sparen, dann doch eher eine neue Kühlung besorgen?




xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> In der Corsair SW kann man einstellen, ob die Lüfter am Radiator stehen bleiben sollen oder dauerhaft an sind. Bitte mal prüfen, nicht das deine Lüfter am Radiator nicht laufen. Schau mal ins BIOS. Vielleicht findest du irgendwelche vermurksten Einstellungen am Pumpenausgang.
> Bei meiner H115i pro kann ich die Pumpendrehzahl ändern. Bitte mal prüfen ob du einen Unterschied bei veränderten Einstellungen feststellen kannst.
> 
> Das ein Schlauch warm und einer kalt bleibt, liegt in der Natur der Sache. Das warme Wasser kommt von der CPU und geht in den Radiator. Dort kommt es zum Wärmeaustausch und wird dann kühl wieder zur CPU geleitet.
> ...


Habe die Pumpe am CPU Fan angeschlossen wie in der Anleitung.

IDLE 1320 RPM Pumpe & 30°C Wasser
Laut Corsair Link switchen die Lüfter am Radiator im Idle zwischen 0 und 720 RPM obwohl diese dauerhaft laufen, sind beide auf dem Y-Lüfteranschluss direkt auf der AIO angeschlossen.

Im Spiel bekomme ich heute ca. 75-95°C und Pumpe 1600-1800 RPM, Wasser nicht ganz 50°C.
BIOS habe ich zurückgesetzt, ohne Erfolg. Mittlerweile denke ich das, dass Wasser nicht richtig im Radiator zirkuliert. Da dieser relativ kühl im vergleich zum Abwärmeschlauch ist.

Lieben Gruß an euch


----------



## IICARUS (16. Oktober 2019)

Könnte auch sein das da Luft im System ist, da mit der Zeit auch was davon verdunstet. Sofern die AIO eine Schraube zum nachfüllen hat kannst du ja mit einer Spritze etwas destiliertes Wasser nachfüllen. Das ganze würde ich aber im ausgebautem Zustand machen damit nichts auf die Elektronik spritzen kann.

Die Radiatoren werden aber durch die Lüfter gekühlt, daher kann es auch gut sein das es normal ist das der etwas kühler als die Schläuche ist.


----------



## B-Cherry (17. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, sorry war jetzt 2 Tage Dienstlich nicht zuhause. 

Habe nach einer Schraube gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden. Probleme bestehene weiterhin, gestern war es sogar bei einer kleinen RemoteDesktopSession das die CPU sehr warm wurde.
Weiss leider nicht weiter.

LG


----------



## IICARUS (17. Oktober 2019)

Was willst groß machen wenn hierzu nichts zum befüllen vorhanden ist, AIOs sind halt Einwegprodukte. Entweder ein normalen Luftkühler kaufen oder nochmals eine AIO die wiederum nur an die 4 Jahre hält. Ein Luftkühler wird weniger kosten und ist komplett Wartungfrei. Dem Prozessor ist es egal ob die Temperatur 10°C mehr oder weniger erreicht.

Oder du baust auf custom Wakü, was dann jederzeit erweitert und auch gut gewartet werden kann. Hier kannst du dann auch alles aus Kupfer und Messing verbauen so das auch keine Korrosion wegen dem Alu und Kupfer/Messing entstehen kann. Bei guter Wartung hält eine custom Wakü auch 10 Jahre und mehr.

Aber notwendig mit Wasser zu kühlen ist es halt nicht.
Meist sind es nur Gründe wegen Optik und mit ausreichender Kühlfläche alles leiser zu haben.


----------

